# germany fees



## tony_debs

hi we are booking some campsights in germany by email, and they have requested the payment in euro's to be paid directly into there account. They have supplied their bank details but does anyone know if I can paid this online, in euro's (or do I just send sterling equivalent) from a uk account to a german one.

debbie


----------



## pieterv

I have only made international transfers with Natwest, and with them you can specify the amount in your own or the recipient's currency.

It does cost £10, however, so maybe someone else is aware of another, cheaper way of doing it. You can't phone them and pay by credit card?


----------



## bobandjane

Hi, we never book anywhere and never had a problem finding somewhere to stop.  Bob.


----------



## framptoncottrell

bobandjane said:


> Hi, we never book anywhere and never had a problem finding somewhere to stop.  Bob.


I agree - unless you want somewhere specific at a very popular time (e.g. Munich during the Beer Festival) I wouldn't bother booking.
The German tourist office

www.germany-tourism.co.uk/camping

produces an excellent (free) guide called 'Campsites in Germany' which is well worth having in your glovebox.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Zebedee

Me too Debbie! :roll: 

One of the biggest advantages of a motorhome is being able to make decisions on the hoof.

We never book either. It would be tragic to discover an idyllic spot to stop the night, but have to pass it by on the way to a pre-booked site . . . that might turn out to be naff! 8O   

Dave


----------



## RedSonja

I would be interested in the answer to this one as I have booked a campsite in Rotterdam for the Tour weekend and need to pay before hand.

I do have the option of asking one of the family in Holland to do it for me but I would prefer to do it myself if poss.

Sonja


----------



## tony_debs

thank to everyone for their reply's. Being a new motorhomer (ish) and this only being our 2nd trip oversea's we are a bit scared about not getting somewhere nice to stay. we are going to germany the middle of september so I assume it won't be to busy as it's nearly the end of season. I think we might be brave and just go for it and see where we end up. It's quite exciting now !!!!!


----------



## Zebedee

tony_debs said:


> I think we might be brave and just go for it and see where we end up. It's quite exciting now !!!!!


Go for it Debbie, and take a big bag for collecting walnuts - if you can beat the locals to them. :wink: :lol:

The Mosel Valley takes some beating for any motorhomer, but if you are a bit nervous and inexperienced it must be the easiest place in Europe for touring. 

There is a Stellplatz about every couple of miles (_I hardly exaggerate at all_!) so travelling time is almost negligible. We usually left each one just before 11.00am so we were at the next within 15 or 20 minutes . . . just after everyone else had left so we got a good pitch by the river.

Set up easily by noon, and off for a bike ride or a mooch around . . . as you do!! :wink: :roll:

Just a thought.

Dave


----------



## tony_debs

many thanks. we're gonna go for it - bare back and blind - lets see where we end up. Is there a book (in english) about these "stellplatze" that I can buy to take with me. They sound really good.

many thanks

debbie


----------



## Zebedee

tony_debs said:


> many thanks. we're gonna go for it - bare back and blind - lets see where we end up. Is there a book (in english) about these "stellplatze" that I can buy to take with me. They sound really good.
> 
> many thanks
> 
> debbie


Not that I know of, but the "Bible" is the Bordatlas Guide. It is in German, but even with no command of the language at all you can glean enough information for it to be useful.

Why don't you start a new thread and ask for advice about Stellplatzen (_if that's the correct plural_?  ) and general sites in Germany.

There is already loads of stuff on here, but if you give a brief idea of where you are going you will get lots of help and suggestions.

There are quite a few in our Campsite Database - and Nuke is promising a USB Stick version of it very soon, so you won't even need to be on-line to access it.

Dave


----------



## Caggsie

Go for it. We did last year and didn't regret it. Going again this year. If you are worried book in somewhere for a night or two, then when you feel more confident spread your wings. You won't regret it. We went July and stayed on a site for a couple of nights, got our bearings. People aren't joking when they say that there are stellplatz in nearly every town in the Mosel.

The bord atlas and the Tom Tom got us to all but one stellplatz. This day it tried to take us down the cycle route. The guy watching us must have had a laugh as he saw us go one way and then hurriedly reversing back! do you have any kind of Sat nav? As the coordinates given in the book are easily put in.

Regards

Karen


----------



## Hymie

*Stellplatz*

Go into the nearest German tourist office when you arrive and ask if they have a Stellplatz guide for the surrounding region.

Alternatively, contact the London Office of the German Tourist Board and see if they can send you one? - they sent us a nice guide to camping parks foc last year.

Happy Travels.

Dave


----------



## 1946

I normally email them and ask them if they can reserve a pitch and pay on arrival, When I explain that the cost of a bankers transfer is nearly as high as the cost of the pitch itself, they always agree to cash on arrival.

Sonja, they should do this in Holland as well.
Never ever had a NO.

Maddie


----------



## tony_debs

thanks for all your replys.

Our plan is as follows over 12 night 13 days during the middle of septemebr 2010

koblenz
lindau
berchtesgaden
rotherburg
rudesheim
yabbeke (belguim on the way back to calais)

If anyone knows of any nice camp sites we would love to hear about them

thanks debbie

(any other suugestions/destionations welcomed)


----------



## Caggsie

Went to jabbeke for Easter, Bruges is ok, cheap petrol at the unmanned station there- to the point that him indoors plans on going back there on our Germany trip in july. Site was fine, but only opening when we left- onsite facilities. Pitches are all marked out, with a small hedge surrounding your pitch.
Enjoy

Karen


----------



## camoyboy

We arrived home yesterday after our first trip to Germany, along the Mosel. As already said, there is a Stellplatz in every town and village, some huge and some small. All had spaces, some had WiFi, and most had a visit from the local baker and ice cream seller. EHU was available also, but long leads were required on some pitches. We paid between 5€ and 7€ a night and usually had a riverside pitch.
We managed to buy the "bible" book on Stellplatz at a newsagents in one of the villages, it is in German but understandable and has the co-ordinates for the Satnav.
We will certainly be going back there again, especially now we know how to ask for a loaf of bread!!
Some of the campsites we saw appeared to have lots of static caravans with all the trimmings, taking up the best pitches, with the touring pitches at the back. I would not want to risk booking one of these when there are so many good motorhome only sites available.
Colin


----------



## bobandjane

tony_debs said:


> thanks for all your replys.
> 
> Our plan is as follows over 12 night 13 days during the middle of septemebr 2010
> 
> koblenz
> lindau
> berchtesgaden
> rotherburg
> rudesheim
> yabbeke (belguim on the way back to calais)
> 
> If anyone knows of any nice camp sites we would love to hear about them
> 
> thanks debbie
> 
> (any other suugestions/destionations welcomed)


Hi, we will be in Germany from the 15th August until the 16th October, our favourite country to visit.   We have done the Mosel a couple of times and love it, September is a good time to visit as they are picking the grapes and have wine feast, and as said the walnuts are falling.  we will also be on the Romantic Route so we will look out for you, its not like France,  Germany has a lot less English visit.  Last year we went to the old eastern Germany and the Baltic coast and in two months we never saw 6 English vans, enjoy your trip we will look out for you. 

Get yourself a Reise Mobil Bord Atlas, they are cheaper in Germany, so get one there as they are in German anyway. :roll:  Bob.


----------



## Zebedee

If you go down the Mosel you really should get one of >> these << from a tourist office in the region.

We got ours in Trier, at the Tourist Office just by the Porta Negra. (_It's actually meant as a cycling route guide, but is ideal for our purposes.)_

I believe they are available in English but we couldn't find one. Didn't matter though since it's a strip map showing everything you need to know down the Mosel valley, including all the Stellplatzen, cycle routes, tourist information offices, bus stops etc..

If you click on the image of the book on >> this website << you can have a look at some of the pages to see what you are getting.

Keep going until page 7, which shows what the maps are like. Unfortunately it is the very end of the valley and still in France, so shows only half the detail you get when into Germany and the valley proper.

We found it extremely useful, small enough to take easily on the bikes, and dead easy to use.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Zozzer

If anyone has Google Earth on their PC and wants to get a taste of the number of Stellplaetzen covered then go to the site below and click on the Google KMZ link to open or download the file that will display all the stellplaetzen on the google earth map.

http://www.reisemobil-international.de/bordatlas2/

The bordatlas books are a must for anyone wanting to tour Germany, and of course the GPS data is freely available from the
site above. Like the French aires, some stellptaetzen are totally free. the word to look for is *Kostenloss*


----------



## medsteps

*disabled stop overs in germany*

hi there
hope you can help with my questions, are the overnight stop offs in germany the same as airs in france?, i was looking more for a place to stay where you can use toilets and showers also getting round in a wheel chair would not be a problem ?
hope you can 
edd


----------



## Boff

*Re: disabled stop overs in germany*

Hi!



medsteps said:


> ... are the overnight stop offs in germany the same as airs in france?, i was looking more for a place to stay where you can use toilets and showers


Apart from a few exceptions, German "Stellplatz" sites do *not* provide toilets or showers. In that way they are similar to French "aires".

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## sheringham

Your proposed preferred towns in Germany most have reviews of Stellplatzen within the MHF database.

Koblenz 1, Lindau 3, Berchtesgarten. Could not find N/A
Rothenburg am Tauber 1 plus another to the north of the town
Rudesheim 1,

I echo all of the comments made about not needing to book sites. Stellplatz are the DBs. Last Autumn we did 7 weeks starting in Westphalia down to Frankenburg onto the Mosel, Hundsruck, the Saarland then up to Aachen all without any difficulties and without a single reservation and only visited camp sites to do laundry!!!The Marina Stellplatz at Neumagen on the Mosel does have a laundry and showers for E10 per night

You will enjoy every minute

Ron


----------



## asprn

Zebedee said:


> Not that I know of


Vicarious Books is your friend. 

http://www.vicarious-shop.com/search.php?mode=search&page=1

Aires, Stellplatzen and lots more.

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks Dougie.

Hadn't thought of Camperstop. The BordAtlas lists a lot more Stellplatzen I think - but all in German.

Depends whether you speak a little bit of German I suppose. We don't, but managed quite well with the BordAtlas after a bit of practice and a couple of spectacular miscalculations!! 8O 8O 

Dave


----------

